# Somatic spot roller?



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Just for fun Here is the result of an accidental pairing of a recessive white roller with kite roller. I was using them as pumpers but was off on switching their eggs so I let them raise one of their own. Of course when you outcross a recessive white its hard to tell what you will get.

Link


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey Link*

Couldn't this one just be a splash (pied) ?

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks to be just a plain ole splash. But it's very pretty  It's neat how it happened to end up with just one wing colored and the tail left alone.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, you are most likely correct that is a form of pied, the kite is strictly out of alkmond/kite but since the white comes from a long family of recessive whites, its unknown what's "under" the white.

Its always an adventure with such matings, whether they are planned or not.

Thanks


----------

